# punk dating/alternative dating



## scales

so i been noticing that most punk dating sites out there suck really bad they have some profiles but they haven't been online for years !!! i saw one where the last time he logged on was on 08!! like really it sucks and was wondering if you guys know any dating sites out there? and don't tell me to go to shows cuz honestly thats not really somewhere i wanna meet some one they might recognize you in that moment but they won't when you wake up the next day !! i live in a small town so there isn't a scene here at all can't find a friend let alone a gay friend !! help me out


----------



## tobepxt

I think any dating site labeled punk will bring up a bunch of stupid results..


----------



## scales

omg why are you looking at these i don't know why aim getting shy but anyways i looked up six of them and they they were all lame either that or they were a bunch of emos !!


----------



## dolittle

Pretty much ANY Gay dating site sucks big donkeys. They are either full of folks to deep in the party or, as you said, folks who join then forget about it. I've met most of the guys I've dated through friends. Lady friends at that! Seems like the girls (Gay & Str8 ) knows all the Gay boys. Personally, after watching the way my Str8's fight all the time with their significant other's, I'm most happy to be single. My motto... find em. F*ck em. 4get em!! No fuss, no hassles.


----------



## scales

I don't wanna be that kind of person!!
Especially now and days with all these diseases everywhere. I wanna be in a committed long term relationship.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Just stick to Adam4Adam.com get you physical needs taken care of. and if you're looking for a relationship go out there into the real world and find one. dating sites are lame.


----------



## Matt Derrick

i'm a fan of okcupid. met some nice people on there, even a few travelers. maybe try that out? punkdate.com used to be cool like 10 years ago, but i think it's all spam now.

moved thread to "sex and relationships".


----------



## dolittle

True, U DO have to be careful. Even in "long term" relationships. No glove=No love. But on that note, U will be EXTREMELY lucky to find a lover who will STAY true to U. NOT SAYING IT DOESN'T HAPPEN. Just saying don't fool U'r self n2 letting someone elts fool U. I'm 47 yrs old. Not only have I been "around the block" (a few times), I helped Build that block. So I happen to know 2 or 3 things about it. Committed relationships DO happen, but are damned hard to find. Good luck with U'r search.
As for being "that kind of person", it suits me just fine. I live my life enjoying what comes along. Not regretting missed opertunatys because I was looking for an impossible "mr right". And if U don't belive anything elts I say, belive this, brother. True love DOESN'T have strings atatched.


----------



## 3knd

-.-
Oh god...


----------



## scales

Belief me if i wanted to just fuck around with guys i know where to look!!! i haven't really mess around that much but still whenever i do hook up with a guy i feel either guilty or robbed , i feel like there taking something away from me and i dont like that i feeling !!.


----------



## EphemeralStick

guilty or robbed? if you're making the conscious decision to sleep with these guys then you have no one to blame but yourself. theres no shame in getting your rocks off. everyone needs to every once in awhile. its hook up site, the point is to have anonymous sex. like i said before, you're better off looking for a relationship in the real world without the internet. it's too easy to portray yourself as someone else. either way, stp isn't a dating site, look for love elsewhere.


----------



## Matt Derrick

i agree with everyone else in that finding lovers in real life is almost always the way to go. sometimes the best thing you can do is displace yourself into a situation or place that has more opportunities. someone else posted a thread about not being able to find anarcho-type lesbians in her area, and i think most folk's opinion was to go find some activist/anarchist groups since in my experience there's plenty of them there. you might try something similar, just try a different community/scene that might have a higher likely hood of having potential mates you might be interested in.


----------



## scales

all i ask was if you guys knew any punk / alternative dating sites. and aim aware of my decisions i didn't ask you guys to judge me at all and i know these isn't a dating site aim not a moron and aim not looking for love here i kinda got that idea by the name of these website. and as well the internet dating can't go that far and i plan to actually meet in person. the only reason i turn to online dating is because i don't drink or use drugs so it pretty much filters out alot of people out. i don't want to go thru all the bull shit of drunk people/ high on something people . and these was just a thread i posted it dosent necessarily mean thats all aim looking for.


----------



## Matt Derrick

it's cool man, don't take people's responses too personally.


----------



## scales

thank you


----------



## dolittle

"Guilty or robbed". I understand that feeling. Only I call it "No commitments". Hooking up is a fun activity, but after the incounter, one does feel a bit empty in the heart area. Guess that's where the "robbed" feeling comes from. 
As for not being a drinker or user, I hear u on that, too. I don't drug & very, VERY seldom drink. With our people, that CAN be a problem. After giving it some thought, I think you will have as much luck finding a Gay/Bi Anarchist that doesn't drink or drug as U will finding a mate that won't eventually cheat. I suppose they ARE out there... somewhere. Hmmm... where would one even look for such a creature??? Ok, here's my guess. Protest & rallys. That seems like U'r best bet. Also, though I have my doubts, one might try the gatherings. Rainbow, or Burning Man. The pickings may be slim, but it's worth a shot. Besides, these are fun, educationale experiences.
Also, have U heard of a group called The Radical Fairies?? Again, these folks drink & drug, but it seems to be kept to a mild hobby. Fastinatting folks, too.
I know U'r feeling alone & lonely sometimes. But remember this, YOU ARE YUNG. Mentally focus on the kinda person U want & eventually, he will come U'r way. Just don't be SO focused that U have blinders on. Sometimes, quite offten really, true love is so NOT who U thought it would be. Be safe & good luck.


----------

